# Moving on or staying with Windows ?



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Pretty simple question are you going to "upgrade" to Windows 8, or are you sticking with Windows 7, or like myself are you going to another OS all together and only keeping Windows for gaming and Quicken?

Personally if I have to re-learn Windows in Windows 8, I'd just as soon learn a new OS all together. I would rather learn more about Linux, and keep Windows 7 for the majority of gaming, and help develop steam and games on the linux platform, than put up with the frustrations of Windows 8.


How about you ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Pretty simple question are you going to "upgrade" to Windows 8, or are you sticking with Windows 7, or like myself are you going to another OS all together and only keeping Windows for gaming and Quicken?
> 
> Personally if I have to re-learn Windows in Windows 8, I'd just as soon learn a new OS all together. I would rather learn more about Linux, and keep Windows 7 for the majority of gaming, and help develop steam and games on the linux platform, than put up with the frustrations of Windows 8.
> 
> ...



Sticking to Windows 7 till MS finally wises up. Going to dabble in Linux a lil more


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sticking to Windows 7 till MS finally wises up. Going to dabble in Linux a lil more



I highly encourage people to try Linux, as Steam is now in Beta on it, and should go lauch in a few months. The more people on the platform the less reason devs have to develop for Windows exclusively.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Also with the advent of software such as play on linux and whine, a lot of the newer games do run on linux fairly well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2012)

already run linux oin my laptop im sticking with 7 because windows 8 looks like a virtual lego set. finding an app is just another game of chess.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm going Windows 8 when I upgrade my Adobe suit later this year. Right now I dunno how well CS5 works with Windows 8.


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sticking to Windows 7 till MS finally wises up. Going to dabble in Linux a lil more



They will not wisen up.


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Also with the advent of software such as play on linux and whine, a lot of the newer games do run on linux fairly well.



Its "wine" and while some games play well the vast majority does not. You think some old games are tricky to get going in windows wait until you've tried it with linux.


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2012)

Staying with 7.


----------



## XNine (Oct 25, 2012)

Staying on 7.  I think Metro, or whatever they call it these days, is great for phones and tablets, not for Desktop/Laptop.  There's not enough performance increase in 8 to justify an upgrade from 7, either.


----------



## GLD (Oct 25, 2012)

SEVEN, stickin' to it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2012)

Sticking to 7. Microsoft can keep their metro bullshit to themselves.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't wanna jump on your case hardstuff but there is already a thread with about the same title and question as you posted.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173833

But to answer your question, I will stay until I am forced to upgrade.


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Personally if I have to re-learn Windows in Windows 8, I'd just as soon learn a new OS all together.



There is nothing new or special to re-learn in W8. Overall structure is pretty much the same.



> Moving on or staying with Windows ?



I have Windows and Linux installed. Nothing stops me from having both OS


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2012)

Drone said:


> There is nothing new or special to re-learn in W8. Overall structure is pretty much the same.



This. It's all generally the same, or better, when you really get down to it. Metro does kind of blow and I am as much a "desktop enthusiast" as anyone here but I still feel people are overreacting about the UI. Especially considering all the other under-the-hood inprovements that can and will benefit desktop PCs.

As for Linux, I use it...but not 'on the desktop' and I really don't see that changing, Steam or not. Still can't play the games I really want to day-to-day except on Windows.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 25, 2012)

I've tried 8 and while startup was nice I didn't see a good reason to switch. Gaming performance was a tad worse in reviews I saw. I still have it on my SSD but not using it for now.

will see how it goes.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Frick said:


> Its "wine" and while some games play well the vast majority does not. You think some old games are tricky to get going in windows wait until you've tried it with linux.



You should try play on linux, it works with wine, and has a pretty broad support list.



Drone said:


> There is nothing new or special to re-learn in W8. Overall structure is pretty much the same.



I disagree, to me it's quite different, and to me there is no real reason for the changes, also I really dislike Metro.


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> to me it's quite different, and to me there is no real reason for the changes, also I really dislike Metro.


What is different? Windows explorer has the same file management which can be executed the same way which it could be done since Windows 95. It has no tiles and stuff. Control panel has a few new icons but the rest is the same. Everything can be navigated by mouse like before, touch screen is not mandatory at all.  

As for Metro apps don't use them if you don't like them. IE, Firefox, and Chrome under Windows 8 has Metro and regular versions. Nothing is forced.



> and to me there is no real reason for the changes


W8 actually has a good list of changes. New checkdisk, refresh and reset and other good stuff. It takes less space and it's more optimized.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 25, 2012)

I got lucky and Windows bit the dust a week or two ago. So I'm going to linux.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 25, 2012)

Staying with 7 and I'm going to try out Mint 13 Cinnamon once I reformat my test drive and put it on it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Staying with 7 and I'm going to try out Mint 13 Cinnamon once I reformat my test drive and put it on it.



You can try out the vast majority of features through VM, no need to reformat.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> You can try out the vast majority of features through VM, no need to reformat.



Nah its ok I use my 250GB HD to try out new stuff it currently has nothing on it, but I still like to reformat it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Nah its ok I use my 250GB HD to try out new stuff it currently has nothing on it, but I still like to reformat it.



Just figured I'd let you know, hell using WUBI you can install Linux inside windows if you want.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 25, 2012)

Staying with 7, would love to use Linux but the programs I use are forcing me to stay with windows.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 25, 2012)

Server 2012 perhaps. And 7. Windows 8 if I get that free to this year, but only as a dual boot until I learn to love it, or just use it for data recovery and other serious issues.


----------



## fusionblu (Oct 25, 2012)

I intend to stay on the Window 7 OS as I'm using a Desktop PC and Windows 8 won't be much of a significant upgrade for me to move to that right away, and beside I would prefer to learn about its flaws first before buying 'head-first' into it.

As for Linux I've sort of gave up, but I intend to possibly try again with it when I rebuild my PC and set a side a HDD to install Linux on as I don't feel that I get a genuine experience when using it in VMWare Workstation (it's a OS simulator/ Virtual PC equivalent).


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 25, 2012)

As a person in the market for a new OS what would be the best choice? I'm assuming 7 since it is more mature, but new build & new tech want the "best" software... 

Linux is a no go for me, yes i am a douche nozzle


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> As a person in the market for a new OS what would be the best choice? I'm assuming 7 since it is more mature, but new build & new tech want the "best" software...
> 
> Linux is a no go for me, yes i am a douche nozzle



Windows 8.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll probably be installing Windows 8 this weekend. No, I don't like the lack of a start menu, but I'm already used to the new layout. I do love the SSD support.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll be moving to W8 probably in a month or 2. I just have to familiarize myself with it first.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'll probably be installing Windows 8 this weekend. No, I don't like the lack of a start menu, but I'm already used to the new layout. I do love the SSD support.



Ill be buying it this weekend but not installing it. As soon as I get CS6 I will however.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill be buying it this weekend but not installing it. As soon as I get CS6 I will however.



I just found out it's a bit faster in Excel too. This is nice, since I use Excel constantly for my books.


----------



## qubit (Oct 25, 2012)

Staying with Windows 7 and here's 10 good reasons why. They've become restrictive like Apple, but a helluva lot worse. I'm not paying good money for this.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2012)

qubit said:


> Staying with Windows 7 and here's 10 good reasons why. They've become restrictive like Apple, but a helluva lot worse. I'm not paying good money for this.



Um... That article has nothing to do with Windows 8 for desktop PC's. It deals with Windows 8 tablets and the app store.

One thing I agree with though is not spending money on Windows 8. It comes wth my technet account. If I didn't have the account, I would not be buying Windows 8.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Windows 8.



The transistion for me from Vista/Xp will be massive to either of these OSes. 7 is prolly the easiest to migrate to for me (because it is a close relative of those) but 8 is the newest so *should* be best for the new gear. The GUI is what is really putting me off of 8, i need to find someone with a PC running 8 so i can try it out for myself. 



erocker said:


> I'll probably be installing Windows 8 this weekend. No, I don't like the lack of a start menu, but I'm already used to the new layout. I do love the SSD support.



Is the SSD support that much better/different than on 7? Ya the lack of a start menu is also weird for me, how else am i supposed to find stuff whem i'm drunk and everything is a blur? 

Anyone know if 8 will be as receptive to old/er games like 7 is? I'm hoping i can get some older titles working on the new build


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2012)

Staying with 7 unless FX performance boost or I get an SSD.


----------



## qubit (Oct 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> *Um... That article has nothing to do with Windows 8 for desktop PC's. It deals with Windows 8 tablets and the app store.*
> 
> One thing I agree with though is not spending money on Windows 8. It comes wth my technet account. If I didn't have the account, I would not be buying Windows 8.



Yeah, I know. The point is that I don't want to give money to Microsoft for implementing something like this. So, at the moment, it's limited to the Start screen aka Metro, but what's to stop it spreading to the desktop in later versions? Also, one gets the distinct impression that MS wants to do away with the full desktop, leaving only Metro and it's super-enclosed ecosystem. It's this mission creep that's a bigger problem and what really bothers me.

I'm not surprised that you wouldn't be buying W8 without TechNet: not enough new features to justify it and the removal of Aero, which many people, myself included, really like.

Finally, my thoughts on why W8 generally isn't much faster than W7: there's not much to speed up. If W7 isn't slowing down applications, then there's nothing to speed up, is there? This makes both OSs very efficient.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 25, 2012)

Since this is a little bit of a different question...

I am staying with Windows as the main OS on my desktops, but not 8.
However, I do have other OSes (including Windows 8 from TechNet) I use for playing around with and testing.

I will probably, in the future, have a device or platform that I will use 8 on... if, I find one that fits me and meets my needs.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll go to 8 soon enough.  Mainly just because i like being on the newest hardware/software.  I even bit it an went with windows vista when it released.  I've tried windows 8 for a few months and although the start menu was a little odd, the rest of it seemed snappy and fun to play with.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> The transistion for me from Vista/Xp will be massive to either of these OSes. 7 is prolly the easiest to migrate to for me (because it is a close relative of those) but 8 is the newest so *should* be best for the new gear. The GUI is what is really putting me off of 8, i need to find someone with a PC running 8 so i can try it out for myself.



I found this. Nothing revolutionary compared to 7 from the sound of it but yeah an "improvement".



m1dg3t said:


> Is the SSD support that much better/different than on 7? Ya the lack of a start menu is also weird for me, how else am i supposed to find stuff whem i'm drunk and everything is a blur?



That's when you are supposed to go to bed. I remember trying to game and shit in that state. Ugh. Well, at least you aren't driving. 



m1dg3t said:


> Anyone know if 8 will be as receptive to old/er games like 7 is? I'm hoping i can get some older titles working on the new build



Good question; will try to launch Unreal when I get 8 installed. had the RTM on a box at work and rebuilding things at home right now anyway.


----------



## Novulux (Oct 25, 2012)

Picking up my copy of Windows 8 Pro from Micro Center tomorrow as I've been using it since  Dev Preview > Consumer > Release > Enterprise Evaluation and I've adjusted. 

I do not care much about UI, and at the rare times I do need to use the start menu, it's never for more than a few seconds. 

Both my parents and younger brother have also adapted to it already for use on their laptops.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Novulux said:


> Picking up my copy of Windows 8 Pro from Micro Center tomorrow as I've been using it since  Dev Preview > Consumer > Release > Enterprise Evaluation and I've adjusted.
> 
> I do not care much about UI, and at the rare times I do need to use the start menu, it's never for more than a few seconds.
> 
> Both my parents and younger brother have also adapted to it already for use on their laptops.



is this OEM edition youre getting?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll probably stay with 7 for the foreseeable future. There's just not enough of a reason for me to upgrade. Plus I'd hate to have to do a reinstall of all my programs for my online college courses.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

I just finished re-installing all my drivers and setting up Windows 8, I really do like it a lot.  I just pinned a lot to my taskbar and Home Page, no need for a start menu now.  

I really like it, it just feels more solid overall, not bad for $14.99


----------



## Novulux (Oct 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> is this OEM edition youre getting?



Yes, unless they have retail versions in stock.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Novulux said:


> Yes, unless they have retail versions in stock.



trust me get the OEM, save the cash


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I'm going to give 8 a shot. I'll "upgrade" an XP machine I have. I'm still keeping 7 on my main machine.  And just for shits and giggles, I'll give Linux a shot too.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

sticking to 7 but may use windows 8 for "testing purposes", 

hopefully 9 will come and will be good like 7/XP.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I will be with Win7 for awhile, I like it. If I ever get any free time I would love to learn Linux though. I am in the process of rebuilding my 2nd rig (dedicated cruncher) and might install Linux on it instead of 7 again.


----------



## Am* (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going to be sticking Windows 8 later on for my gaming PC (when SSDs hit a new low price point and when I upgrade everything else: RAM to 16GB/32GB, GPUs to GTX 780 and cooler to an NH-D14). As usual, this OS will not replace my W7 Pro, XP Pro or Windows 2000 Pro partitions, which believe it or not, I still use even on this socket 1155 desktop. The way I saw it, you can't lose, since £24.99 is nothing to pay for an OS, and even if worst case scenario happens, I'll just stick it on my file servers due to the NTFS file system overhaul they did with W8 and have it run my media servers too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> I think I'm going to give 8 a shot. I'll "upgrade" an XP machine I have. I'm still keeping 7 on my main machine.  And just for shits and giggles, I'll give Linux a shot too.



Use Virtual Box or something unless you have extra hard drives.



lyndonguitar said:


> sticking to 7 but may use windows 8 for "testing purposes",
> 
> hopefully 9 will come and will be good like 7/XP.



Yeah, fine...though I have a feeling your "testing" may change your mind about what "good" means exactly.


----------



## Am* (Oct 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sticking to Windows 7 till MS finally wises up.



LOL good luck with that. In 2 years time, you're going to be singing a different tune, when Microsoft will unveil their next OS codenamed "Fisher-Price" with a user interface consisting of nothing but a giant Xbox button, and you will swear by using nothing but Windows 8.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sticking to Windows 7 till MS finally wises up.



What does this even mean exactly? Wise up how? People really need to get over the UI changes, man. As if you can't customize it (surely more and more as time goes on), to boot.

Besides, as much as it sucks for us, you and I are not at all their target market anymore going forward. Much better this than no Windows at all because everybody else has an iPad or Android and MS dropped the ball again and could not keep up with the times (like what happened with the Web explosion).

Fact is, they _have_ wised up. Enjoy living in the 2000s.


----------



## Naito (Oct 26, 2012)

Microsoft has invested too much into this new vision for Windows, so it's here to stay for the foreseeable future. You may as well jump on Windows 8 now and get accustomed to it. That, or stick with Win7 until it's as stale as XP is now. Only other alternative is to use a different OS altogether.


----------



## Naito (Oct 26, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Personally if I have to re-learn Windows in Windows 8, I'd just as soon learn a new OS all together.



The learning curve is really only dependent on how you want to actually use the OS. If you want to use all the new 'Metro' apps, there is a few gestures you have to learn, that's about it. Personally, I just use the new 'Start Screen' as a giant 'Quick Launch' Panel; I unpin most of the 'metro' apps (but leave calender, weather, etc for live tile info), and then pin all my most used programs, i.e. firefox, steam, etc. As for the annoyance of the Start screen popping up full screen, usually you are in and out quickly anyway; just like Win7, press Start key, start typing, press enter, get program. This, however, is less annoying for dual-monitor setups, as you can dedicate a screen for it to open on, and other various options. 

The other main thing that bugs me, is the amount of presses it takes to power off the system (without using Alt+F4); bring mouse to bottom right corner, click Settings, click Power, then click Shut down. 

Apart from the above mention (from my experience) it's pretty much Windows 7. Of course, this may raise the question; why bother upgrading? Well, SSD support has been improved, even better resource management than Win7 (mostly RAM usage), and is generally faster and snappier all-round.

Oh, and I also miss the sidebar, but I guess I will eventually create my own Rainmeter suite, so not a big loss.

_EDIT:_ Would also like to mention, Windows 8 is quite enjoyable to use on my Ultrabook with a capacitive touchpad. Asus have done well with Smart Gesture, so you can slide your finger from right edge for Charms bar, left edge to switch open apps/program, three-finger drag downwards for Desktop, plus more.

I have attached a [possibly?] helpful wallpaper below. Only thing not really mentioned was that you can right-click on Start screen for 'All apps' view.


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Use Virtual Box or something unless you have extra hard drives.
> .



I have like 4 machines and hard drives coming out the wazoo.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2012)

Considering W8 has that shitty metro theme and no new DirectX, I'll keep my W7 Ultimate, thank you. Also, Money$oft has said they will continue support of W7 through 2020, and at the rate we're going now we'll have at least two new versions of Windows(not including 8) by then.
Hell, I have a PC that still runs 98. There's nothing wrong with running an older OS if it still suits the needs of that PC.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Hell, I have a PC that still runs 98. There's nothing wrong with running an older OS if it still suits the needs of that PC.



Of course not though turning up your nose at this entire release mainly due to the UI is silly and shortsighted. And that's what the majority of the detractors seem to be doing...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 26, 2012)

for $40 for Pro upgrade, i'll use my old XP sp3 copy and upgrade from that for my kids PC


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Of course not though turning up your nose at this entire release mainly due to the UI is silly and shortsighted. And that's what the majority of the detractors seem to be doing...



It's not _just_ the UI. There isn't really anything that appeals to me about 8 other than it being newer. I'm sure the UI can be customized and maybe even look like Aero, but there's no new DirectX, no major performance enhancements over 7, AFAIK the great built-in virtual machine from 7 is still the same... There is absolutely nothing about 8 that even entices me slightly into upgrading. Frankly, the drivers for the HD7k series have just hit maturity for 7 in the past two or so months, so what's to make me think the 8 drivers for anything, not just GPUs, won't take at least a few months to mature? And again, 7 will be officially supported through 2020, long after we see at least Windows 9(or whatever they decide to call it.)
I foresee this being another Vista, nothing but a facelift and a few cool gadgets(although Vista did bring about DX10.)
For tablets and the like, it could be a great success, but in the PC sector I look at it as more of a novelty. A novelty that I will not be taking part of.

Of course, I cannot speak for others. Some may love it, and others may downright hate it for the UI. I do agree that hating it simply for the UI is shortsighted.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

This is *so* not another Vista. That shit was literally not ready for release due to poor driver and overall third-party and vendor support/readiness, for starters...


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 26, 2012)

i like the minimalist ui... i kind of wish OSX was a bit more mininal to be honest...


----------



## repman244 (Oct 26, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> AFAIK the great built-in virtual machine from 7 is still the same...



Windows 8 has Hyper-V doesn't it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Am* said:


> LOL good luck with that. In 2 years time, you're going to be singing a different tune, when Microsoft will unveil their next OS codenamed "Fisher-Price" with a user interface consisting of nothing but a giant Xbox button, and you will swear by using nothing but Windows 8.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> What does this even mean exactly? Wise up how? People really need to get over the UI changes, man. As if you can't customize it (surely more and more as time goes on), to boot.
> 
> Besides, as much as it sucks for us, you and I are not at all their target market anymore going forward. Much better this than no Windows at all because everybody else has an iPad or Android and MS dropped the ball again and could not keep up with the times (like what happened with the Web explosion).
> 
> Fact is, they _have_ wised up. Enjoy living in the 2000s.



Thats the only thing, UI is very clunky, and yes ive used it before it seems to be very task impeding. Put the "Classic UI", perhaps after SP1 ill give it another try, but not currently. I might just skip 8 to 9.

Im fine with Windows 7 as it works, it was a major improvement overall over 2000, xp, vista. It to me seems to be faster than 98 SE even in boot and application start.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I might just skip 8 to 9.



Unfortunately they are not going back. Unless mobile becomes obsolete overnight, touch will not be trendy anymore and people are getting back to their desktops this ain't gonna happen.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Unfortunately they are not going back. Unless mobile becomes obsolete overnight, touch will not be trendy anymore and people are getting back to their desktops this ain't gonna happen.



If Windows 8 bombs they probably will go "back"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

I just don't see that happening. Even if it technically bombed with people "like us". And more and more desktop enthusiasts seem to be coming around...


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well looks like I was wrong I'm D/L'ing  W8 right now($15) and just got done installing Mint 13 Cinnamon lol its a day of OS trying.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if I want to plunge my rig into Windows 8 yet. I want to see what the masses have to say about usability, performance, and stability. So far AFAICT performance is no more or less impressive than 7. I may consider switching if it is more stable, but that is the only thing is is going to make or break it for me. I'm sure I'll eventually upgrade to 8, but the real question is will I bet doing it now or waiting for the first service pack.

All of my linux "machines" are VMs utilizing the best VT-x and VT-d have to offer. They're all Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS x64 VMs and the majority of them run a PHP PostgreSQL Apache2 stack. I have a host-only network I use for SSH and if I need a GUI on the VM, I will start up xming and tunnel the X window through the SSH connection.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 25, 2012)

You can configure, mod, change or what have you the Metro (or Windows UI or whatever they call it now as they got rid of the metro name) and have a start button and a bar like on 7. I am keeping 7 on one of my drives and on the other, since I get the software for free (MSDNAA FTW!) putting 8 on it. I love 8 overall. The improvements in file copying, AMD FX processor changes, overall look and feel and snappiness of it is really neat. I do miss my Windows 7 feel though as well. I like 8's type and find function without having to use the mouse to search in the drive folders 
Been messing with Ubuntu a bit and now will try another flavor of Linux.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 25, 2012)

*Do you like Mint Delta?*



Delta6326 said:


> Well looks like I was wrong I'm D/L'ing  W8 right now($15) and just got done installing Mint 13 Cinnamon lol its a day of OS trying.



How do you like the Mint OS?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 25, 2012)

Repman it does and the Charms Bar is actually pretty bad ass. It is even more usable when you have a touchscreen monitor  Makes it a bit simpler and gesures/pinchtozoom like on the phones are pretty cool as well. Really this works better for AIOs but I actually do like it a lot.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 25, 2012)

I personally like Windows 8 and feel that is something "fresh" to use. My parents would use it as well if Quickbooks Pro 2012 worked on it, but all the updates fail. Intuit is still "certifying Quickbooks 2013 for Windows 8" so 2012 user are probably SOL. I use Windows 8 on my desktop and laptop* and it does things well.

The FX-8150, ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and GeForce GT 440 setup I sold to my parents also seemed to crash a few times at stock clocks (bad driver maybe?), but Windows 7 worked fine all day today. My verdict is that it's probably good for home users at the moment (like myself), but if you are using any exotic peripheral devices or are bound to "corporateware" like Quickbooks then you'll probably have problems. 

*My Toshiba A665D-S6091 uses an HD 4250 and HD 5650 hybrid graphics setup, and thanks to AMD's driver support decisions this year, the HD 4250 is "unsupported" and I am stuck using 12.3 drivers on both cards or 12.6 on the IGP and 12.3 on the 5650. Any newer driver on the 5650 insta-BSODs the laptop and Windows does the automatic repair crap which really means forced system restore and when trying enough bad drivers you will actually restore your laptop a number of times and have half your programs uninstalled if you don't make restore points. No safe mode is one of the only things I hate about 8, but I suppose if the drivers were better you wouldn't really need it besides malware removal.

In other news, I think Windows 8 is the first Microsoft OS where you can move your existing hard drive to different systems and not have it bitch about hardware changes, as I moved my dying SSD to my laptop for testing and when it accidentally booted up once it said "Preparing Device Software." I think that's neat if it actually works since Linux has already done this forever.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 25, 2012)

I am staying with win98.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 25, 2012)

WarEagleAU said:


> How do you like the Mint OS?



It works well, haven't really had any problems. Right now I'm mainly using W8


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a linux guy.  The development server for my own web site is Fedora, and I push all code and data from there.

However, Windows is the _lingua franca_ of computer OSes right now, and provides the best platfrom for gaming and overclocking and what not.  I will be sticking with 7, much as I did with XP during the Vista days, as there is no incentive for me to do so other than to be annoyed.  (That's what I come here for.  )

If that changes in the future, I would have absolutely no problem living in a linux-centric world.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm not sure why people are annoyed by Windows 8.
If you have compatibility issues with certain software application or drivers I can see the problem, but this is not a whole lot different than any OS upgrade.


----------



## iKhan (Nov 25, 2012)

Since we're still beating the dead horse...I'll join too. 

I'm already on W7 so I have 0 incentive to upgrade to 8. If I needed it though, I'd simply get it. As much as I dislike the Metro/Modern UI...Unity isn't the best looking interface in the world either. I've occasionally flirted with various flavors of Linux, but I always end up with Windows again. The only decent Linux distro IMO would be Mint.

Sure Steam works on Linux too now, but how many games actually work?

Until there's better video game support for Linux, Windows will be my daily driver. I'm not gonna drop $1K on a computer...then cheap out on the OS because it's a little bit different.


----------

